
A 4 day working week could improve gender equality - nadalizadeh
https://timesquared.co/2019/02/14/the-four-day-work-week-is-fantastic-news-for-gender-equality/
======
nadalizadeh
Much has been made of the ways a four-day work week could increase
productivity and worker satisfaction. But the shift could also be a huge win
for gender equality.

The gender pay gap starts to expand after women have children. At first, both
parents’ incomes take a knock, but men’s quickly recover. Women’s never do.
The “motherhood penalty” is reflected in a woman’s lower pay—and often lower
status at work—throughout her career.

This is due to factors such as working fewer hours due to prioritizing child
care, cultural norms meaning employers look more favorably on women taken
parental leave in countries where either parent can, and that men are often
already in higher paid jobs so the mother taking more time off is financially
advantageous.

A four-day working week could help reduce these factors, as well as reducing
overall stress levels for all employees.

